
An iPhone user’s guide to experimenting with a Nexus 5 - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/11/an-iphone-users-guide-to-experimenting-with-a-nexus-5/
======
tovmeod
his pain is basically getting out of apple

~~~
Nerdfest
I hope people realize this and intentionally avoid platform restricted
products like iCloud, iMessage, Facetime, etc. It's especially annoying that
Apple generally just adds proprietary extensions to perfectly functional open
protocols to create the products and protocols.

~~~
rvschuilenburg
Doesn't Google do the same though with Drive and Hangouts?

